# Does Anyone Have the GC1 Kernel



## kimohands (Jan 12, 2014)

None of the links work anymore. I relize it's all kinda old now. Just wondering if anyones got the files still.


----------



## Crystawth (May 9, 2012)

http://www.4shared.com/zip/ktLwjq1bba/StratGC1StockKernel.html


----------



## Crystawth (May 9, 2012)

There you go. I uploaded the copy i have for ya


----------



## kimohands (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks a lot man.


----------



## kimohands (Jan 12, 2014)

I guess while i'm here, RHCP kernel?


----------



## Crystawth (May 9, 2012)

rhcp will not operate properly on GC1


----------

